# Links created by Exel will not open in Firefox.



## presdog (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a webpage that has an index created by saving an excel spreadsheet as html. It works great with IE but when using Firefox, the links on the page will not open. Is there a fix for this problem? To demonstrate the problem you can go to the page using Firefox and try one of the links. Also try it on IE.

http://www.inspirezone.org/wildflowerscommon.htm


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a simple problem - IE because it's made by Microsoft interprets the backslashes that Excel has as forward slashes (backslashes are used as Windows directory separators, but the web standard is forward slashes). Taking out the ..\ and replacing it with ../ should solve your problem (if it's that easy to fix on the spreadsheet )


----------



## presdog (Jun 11, 2008)

The problem is that there are more than 300 links on the spreadsheet and I have to update it fairly often. It is not practical to do this manually.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Excel has search and replace just use that. Search for \ and replace with /, it's as easy as that. If you can't do it in Excel due to the way the spreadsheet is created then load the HTML into an editor such as Notepad++ (free download) and that will do the search and replace


----------



## presdog (Jun 11, 2008)

That sounds like my solution! thanks for your help!


----------

